# Promising new tech to look forward to?



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I read news of a motor that promises performance + efficiency without compromise, is compact, and cuts costs. It eliminates the need for a gearbox and expensive controller (with expensive DC-DC converter). It offers more 2x torque and improves efficiency at lower RPM over current motor designs. Marketed to be _the_ motor of the future.https://linearlabsinc.com/about/

---

Combine this with advanced Lithium-Sulfur battery tech that has the potential to hold up 5x more energy for the weight over Li-Ion... https://newatlas.com/energy/lithium-sulfur-battery-smartphone-five-days/

The tech used on the Tesla Model 3 is 250 Wh/kg. 500 Wh/kg is currently on market in the form of Lithium polysulfide, with the weakness of poor cycle life (250 charge cycles).

---

Anyone find anything more promising that seems like it could realistically hit the mass market by 2030?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

New nanomaterial tech based on tensegrity:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

As an alternative to the above structure technology:









This Startup Plans to Put NASA's Airless Titanium Tire Tech on Your Bike


This tire will never to be inflated or spring a leak, and will probably survive a lot longer than the bike itself.




gizmodo.com





Had tire inserts in mind when I made the last post. Plenty of other spots to use the structure tech, like bash-guards/skid-plates, armor, saddle padding. Replace other solid elastics...

Just noticed that the other structures look like breeze blocks. I know concrete isn't as strong in tension as it is in compression, but I'm now curious...


----------

